# Female/Neutered Male Wanted. Edinburgh UK



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Country:
State/Region:
City/Town:
Number of rats:
Gender: Female or Neutered male
Age(s):no older than a year
Name(s): n/a
Colours: please not himalayan i already find it hard to tell the difference lol
Neutered: If Male Yes Please
Reason for rehoming: GGMR ! 
Temperament: Huggable Outgoing Like People
Medical problems: none please =D lol
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: Not Really
Other: 
URL of Pictures:
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation: Â£6 - Â£12


----------

